# miniature horse in California may be in need of help



## twister (Jul 19, 2007)

I received this in an email from a friend of mine that knows I have minis and dogs. Does anybody live in California and know what happened to these animals. The story says the child was taken into protective custody so hopefully will be safe but it doesn't say what happened to the animals.






Yvonne

Story Tools: E-MAIL |PRINT | Text Size: S M L XL

Calif. couple that kept horse and dogs in home covered in animal feces charged

Published: Wednesday, July 18, 2007 | 7:01 PM ET

Canadian Press

MODESTO, Calif. (AP) - Authorities removed a miniature horse and seven dogs from a home strewn with feces and rotting produce and charged the owners with endangering their 12-year-old child, officials said Tuesday.

Joe Silva and Nichole Surkala's house was so badly infested with flies that Surkala's young son had to sleep in a tent to escape them, said Animal Control Officer Jennifer Sol, who went to the residence investigating a neighbor's complaint Monday.

"There was nothing in my career that could have prepared me for what I came into," Sol said. "There were flies throughout. The (floor) had straw all over it. There were feces all over the kitchen. It was not pretty."

The child told her he slept in the tent inside his bedroom "because it was clean," Sol said. Social workers took the boy from the house and put him in protective custody, she said.

Surkala, 37, the boy's mother, and Silva, 30, his stepfather, were arrested on felony child endangerment charges. Surkala posted $25,000 bail later Monday, while Silva remained in jail Tuesday. A jail clerk didn't have any information about defense lawyers.

The couple rented out the miniature horse for children's parties, and the produce that littered the dwelling was used to feed the animal, Sgt. Ed Steele said.

"The animals were defecating all over the house," he said. "They were living in it. You couldn't walk anywhere without stepping on the stuff."

Horses are not allowed to be kept within Modesto city limits, Sol noted.

The horse appeared to be in good condition, but the dogs looked in need of attention, she said.

© The Canadian Press, 2007


----------



## kaykay (Jul 19, 2007)

I would email this to gini acton

[email protected]


----------



## Gini (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Kay...

I'm trying to find out what they have done with the horse. We have people that will foster him if

they will release him.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Jul 22, 2007)

my mom really wants to help as we have other minis and we would like to help because the horse is in our area


----------



## Marty (Jul 25, 2007)

I wish I could have the boy



:


----------



## jdomep (Jul 25, 2007)

Marty said:


> I wish I could have the boy
> 
> 
> 
> :


My thoughts exactly! Poor guy


----------

